# Nurburgring plate frame??



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

For my last Euro Delivery, and since the Zoll plates now fit the standard EU form factor, and since the great state of Georgia doesn't require a front license plate, I got a plate frame from the Niederlassung dealership in Munich. This time, I'd like to get something a little more unique. We're going to stop by the 'Ring again this time, and I would like to get a plate frame from someplace close by. I don't imagine I could just stop by the BMW facility there in Nurburg and expect to get a frame, so where might I go? Any suggestions? I don't really want just a generic "Nurburgring" plate frame.

As an aside; are ED cars still allowed out on the 'Ring? The last time we were there, in spring of '07, there was a great deal of confusion and it was decided that the Zoll plates were not allowed, but according to reports from bimmerfest, sometime that summer those rules were relaxed.

-MrB


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

I took my car on the Ring last May. Absolutely crazy, but amazing!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Does the BMW supplied ED insurance cover damage incurred while driving on the Ring?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mrbelk said:


> ...As an aside; are ED cars still allowed out on the 'Ring? The last time we were there, in spring of '07, there was a great deal of confusion and it was decided that the Zoll plates were not allowed, but according to reports from bimmerfest, sometime that summer those rules were relaxed...


Zoll plates has ALWAYS been allowed to drive on German highways (which the Nordchliefe actually IS).

The confusion may be due to temporary plates which looks like this:










This is how Zoll Plates looks like:









One is Orange (Temp) one is Zoll (red) I can see the old man working at the Nordschliefe being color blind and confused the 2.

I prevent any chance of not being allowed on the track, I'd just look for the right timing and move up to the gates without hesitation and go.

beewang


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

rmorin49 said:


> Does the BMW supplied ED insurance cover damage incurred while driving on the Ring?


Yes and no and here is why:

Yes:
The insurance covers comprehensively on all German Highway (the 'ring is a highway ( albeit a highway to nowhere, but nevertheless its a highway) ) and not a race track as mistaken by many people.

No: The insurance does not cover speed competition type (be it legal or illicit) or any type of reckless driving.

Thus... don't do ANYTHING STUPID on the ring with your new car and you are covered. Trying to do your best impression of Senna without the skill set then you are SOL.

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Mr. B, you'll be fine on the Ring. I went last summer and there was no problem whatsoever, chatted with the gatekeepers, took my family aboard for one lap... Just play it safe, as always.


If it's not too difficult, would you mind picking up an extra Ring sticker for me? I put a black one on my car and it's too dark, I'd like a silver one. I have a pic at home for reference, should you decide to get one for me. :thumbup:


----------

